# Long term rental outskirts Florence



## thefamousfive (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am looking to get long term rental accommodation on the outskirts of Florence as i am looking to move there after flirting with France! - preferably not an apartment, does anybody know a good website in this regard? 

Any other info would be appreciated

thanks

Andrew


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

casa.it

tecnocasa.it 

are two of the bigger websites.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Try on La Pulce (roughly equivalent to Loot):
Case


----------



## thefamousfive (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone, that is a great help.

Cheers


----------



## italianmoments (Aug 13, 2012)

thefamousfive said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am looking to get long term rental accommodation on the outskirts of Florence as i am looking to move there after flirting with France! - preferably not an apartment, does anybody know a good website in this regard?
> 
> ...


You could try also portobello-road.it and local real estate agencies, of course.
Good luck.
Kati from Lucca


----------

